# Geriatric owners



## Nelsipete (Mar 17, 2014)

At six our miniature is still quite full of life. Unfortunately she has two elderly owners. We walk her twice a day for about 15 minutes a time and on an occasional pretty day we visit an off-leash dog park for 30 min. where she often does minimal running (she hasn't learned to fetch). We have no yard, so sometimes she runs through the house, but I wonder if she should be getting more exercise and, if so, how to get it, since we are really to the age that more walking would be difficult for us. She gets a tremendous amount of affection and lap-sitting...can this make up for getting less exercise? I should add that she gets 2 or 3 more chances to urinate in addition to the two daily walks.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I think that dogs adapt to their environment. As long as you are keeping her weight under control, I think she will be fine. Two 15 minute walks is not too shabby. If you really feel that she needs more...think about neighbors...especially responsible older children that might like to earn money for taking her for a more brisk walk. Or a dog walker...but that gets expensive quickly!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

After reading your intro...I think there may be a market for custom-made hand-knitted poodle sweaters to supplement your dog-walking fund!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd look for a dog walker - perhaps someone with a compatible dog who would enjoy the company. My neighbour and I share dog walking - she is finding it hard to do longer walks as she gets older so takes all three dogs for a short walk, and I take them for a longer one. Is there anyone near you who works, who would swap long walks a few times a week for you dog sitting for a while during the day? That way everyone would benefit, especially the dogs! There are also lots of things you can do to enrich your dogs life that don't involve much walking - scent games, training classes, and trick training spring to mind. I also know several people locally who walk their dogs from their mobility scooters - all things are possible!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think it depends on the dog and what they get used to. There are those dogs that need way more exercise than average. Growing up we had a mpoo. Niki would chase critters in short bursts of energy and would get the zoomies every night...but other than that she was a couch potato. She went blind from PRA at 6 years and exercise was very limited after that. She lived to be 21 years old and the vet always commented on how strong her heart was till the very end. 

My grandparents had miniature schnauzers that didn't get walked, had a doggy door and they did fine.

My dogs rarely get walked...long story but I am scared of other stray dogs. They seem fine.

Again, I think it depends on the dog. If your dog is well behaved, doesn't display anxiety behaviors, and is happy...I think you are doing just fine.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am disabled and cannot walk my Molly in the traditional manner anymore. Up until now I had a 50ft longline that allows her the chance to exercise while I sit on my patio and watch or play fetch with her.(I live in an Apt.) I worried too about her getting enough exercise(she's only 2yrs old) and even had to put her on a bit of a diet (no more giving her the last bit of my dinner!) Well that has changed big time......I got an electric scooter and within 1 day Molly learned to both walk and run with it! She absolutely loves it and now when I say "Let's GO!" she runs to the scooter and sits on it! She also loves riding on it(she sits at my feet) and people who see her smile..............So, if you feel she need more exercise it can be done but I really think the amount of exercise is an individual thing to each dog and their energy level!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's what I do: Walk them all individually for about 20-30 minutes on Sat or Sun, OR let them run free at the Jr High School near us . But, I work, so I exercise them every day when I get home like this: in the winter I set the timer for 30 min. I sit on the floor where I can throw the ball thru the kitchen and into the game room OR to the left down the living room into the entry way. All the dogs watch to see which way I throw it and race for it. Whoever gets it runs it back and I do it again. Jack & Indie are professional ball catchers so I have to fake them out and quick throw the ball to Lady for her to be included. She runs like a girl, what can I say?
Anyway, 25-30 minutes of solid running, no breaks except waiting to see which way I throw it....this takes care of Jack's puppy energy and he calmly plays with his toys or chews whatever we have to chew on for the evening. In the summer we sit outside and do the same scenario on the patio and around the pool. 
I never miss a night because Jack starts crying like a little baby if I'm even a little late with the routine....Indie is very athletic but 12 y o and so at the end of the 30 minutes I hold her in my lap and she watches Jack and Lady get the last 5 or ten minutes worth so she can catch her breath. If I didn't hold her she'd chase that ball till she couldn't breathe!


----------



## Nelsipete (Mar 17, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I am disabled and cannot walk my Molly...I got an electric scooter...



We're considering getting a scooter as well. Long distances are just doing me in these days. I've started using the ride-on carts at the grocery store, although I feel a little guilty. I'm not actually disabled -- just get exhausted.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I know so many people whose lives have been transformed by a scooter - just don't get too carried away and drive like my mother did the first time she tried one. My sister tells she has never seen so many toddlers swept up and away so fast before or since! Fotunately Mo eventually found the brake, but still left the rest of the family standing.


----------



## Nelsipete (Mar 17, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> After reading your intro...I think there may be a market for custom-made hand-knitted poodle sweaters to supplement your dog-walking fund!


 How sweet of you! Thanks


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lena needs A LOT of exercise. She's only 7 months old and we're senior citizens. If it's going to rain all day or we have doctor appointments, we send her to daycare for half a day or all day depending on what we've got scheduled. We've got a great daycare place where we take obedience lessons, so she knows the place and gets to play all day with other dogs indoors out of the rain and mud, AND it's air conditioned which is essential here in Florida. Check out the facilities. This one gives your dog a temperament evaluation to make sure they get along with other dogs; they have to have all their shots including bordetella and they they have to be spayed or neutered. AND the small dogs are separated from the big dogs. This is a last resort for her and for us. Only if we'd have to crate her for the day do we put her in daycare. It's an option. Most states have implemented these organizations for people who work all day, etc. Something to think about.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sounds great! What part of Florida? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

East Coast Central Florida.....over the causeway from Melbourne in a tiny beach town called Indialantic (between the Indian River and the Atlantic Ocean).


----------

